# Chutney for Yogurt/Veggi based dip Request



## ccollins79 (Oct 2, 2006)

Anyone have a good recipe for a chutney that would go well with a yogurt based dip with veggies in it?


----------



## tomchef (Oct 2, 2006)

*mango ,white onion and a little chilly*

should work ok,i think


----------



## ccollins79 (Oct 2, 2006)

TomChef, I am requesting a good chutney recipe to go into a recipe that I have that calls for some tablespoons of chutney that ends up being mixed with plain yogurt and various vegetables.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello
The site seems to be playing up a little this morning and I am unable to post the link to one of the chutney threads here.  If you try a 'search' (darker blue bar at the top of the page) and key in chutney, you should find a few recipes - from mango to sweet pickle chutney!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 3, 2006)

ccollins79 said:
			
		

> Anyone have a good recipe for a chutney that would go well with a yogurt based dip with veggies in it?


 
It seems a slightly unusual dip to me, but I'd have thought: 

Pineapple & Ginger chutney
Coconut/cilantro chutney
carrot and orange chutney
Tomato chutney

would probably do the trick.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 3, 2006)

The chutney that tastes good with yogurt (a few tbsp) is a mint/corrainder chutney.  Here is how I make it. 

1 bunch of cilantro
1 cup of fresh mint leaves
1 jalapeno pepper (seeds and all)
juice of 1 lime
3 cloves of garlic
1 tsp of cumin powder
pinch of salt
pinch of sugar

Blend it all together with absolutely no water.  Mix this chutney with a couple of tbps of plain yogurt.  Goes very well with any sort of grilled meat.  We use it to dip chicken tikka and kababs.


----------



## Mel! (Oct 4, 2006)

*Mango Chutney*

I think mango chutney would be good.

Mango chutney

Ingredients
6 ripe mangos, peeled and thinly sliced
310 ml vinegar
250g sugar
45g fresh root ginger peeled and chopped. 
2 crushed garlic cloves.
2 teaspoons chilli powder
1 teaspoon salt

Cooking instructions
Cook mangos and vinegar, over low hear, for 10 mins. 
Stir in sugar, ginger, garlic, chilli powder and salt.
Increase heat. Bring slowly to the boil, stirring well. 
Reduce heat and simmer, for 30 mins.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 4, 2006)

I think we have such a plethora of world wide members here that we have the pleasure of a couple of different ideas of "chutney".  Mine has long been like "major Grey's"--a fruity thickish sweet and sour preserve. Recently I have become aware of Indian chutneys that are more like Yakuta's. Such a nice diverse group.
I think "my" chutney (mango or peach or pineapple) in yogurt could be "interesting".  But I think Yakuta's style would be more in keeping with using vegetables.  AND it has given me an idea of how I can use the several bottles of this style I purchased at an Indian grocery. Thanks!


----------

